# Need metal roof repair recommendation



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a couple of leaks develop and the guy that put my roof on about 10 years ago doesn't appear to be in business. Any recommeddations on a reliable repair service in the Gulf Shores/range Beach area?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Clay Doh is a metal roof expert, however, I know he isn't on the forum much right now. I will pm you the number*. *His is in Midway*


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> *Clay Doh is a metal roof expert, however, I know he isn't on the forum much right now. I will pm you the number*. *His is in Midway*


 

X10 for Clay.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Tom and Mark!

Replied to your PM Jim


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

I hired Clay to do my roof job and he did a great job. Through all the heavy rains this week,not a drop so far. Recommend him if you need help. Super nice guy.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Another +++ for Clay!


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Can anyone PM me clay's number. My folks need a new roof on house in myrtle grove.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

PM sent


----------

